# Makro für Beruf im Handelschannel



## Eljango (22. November 2010)

Hallo Buffed Community.


Mein frage bezieht sich auf ein Makro wo ich im Handelschannel meinen Beruf anzeigen kann. Seid dem letzten Patch ist das ja möglich direk über das Berufsfenster auszuwählen wo man es anzeigen möchte. Aber wie bekomme ich es wieder in mein Makro rein?


Gruß Eljango


----------



## WilliWinzig (22. November 2010)

Einer weniger der im /2 mit Raidzeichen und überlangen makros rum spamt.
Blizz. ich Danke euch.


----------



## archmitohren (22. November 2010)

Um den Bob zu ärgern:

/run _,a=GetSpellLink"Schmiedekunst" SendChatMessage("Biete "..a.." an. TG 10 Gold ","channel",nil,2)

Dementsprechend eben verändern oder umschreiben.


----------



## Lenatowenaar (22. November 2010)

archmitohren schrieb:


> Um den Bob zu ärgern:
> 
> /run _,a=GetSpellLink"Schmiedekunst" SendChatMessage("Biete "..a.." an. TG 10 Gold ","channel",nil,2)
> 
> Dementsprechend eben verändern oder umschreiben.



danke entlich kann ich mein makro erneuern


----------



## Gott92 (14. Dezember 2010)

archmitohren schrieb:


> Um den Bob zu ärgern:
> 
> /run _,a=GetSpellLink"Schmiedekunst" SendChatMessage("Biete "..a.." an. TG 10 Gold ","channel",nil,2)
> 
> Dementsprechend eben verändern oder umschreiben.



ich raff das um ehrlich zu sein nicht, könnte mir das jemand für dumme erklären?


----------



## dustail (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mich zwar noch nicht beschäftigt mit Makros und Befehlen in WoW aber ich versuchs mal:

/run //Makro ausführen
a //eine Variable mit dem du dein Beruf definierst
=GetSpellLink"Schmiedekunst" //a mit dem Beruf verlinken, also Buch posten, Schmiedkunst änderbar in andere berufe
SenChatMessage //chatnachricht schicken
("biete"..a.."an //mit vorher definiertem a sollte es ungefähr so heißen: "biete schmiedekunst an"
"channel",nil,2 //das ganze im /2 schreiben

Bespiel:

/run_c=GetSpellLink"Juwelenschleifen"SendChatMessage("schleife steine für euch"..c..,"channel",nil,2)


----------



## Chrechre (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe ein makro so erstellt wie es hier steht aber es funktioniert nicht richtig, ich kann nur Alchemie posten und nicht Ingenieurskunst... folgende makros habe ich versucht:


```
/2 Biete meine Dienste an:
/run _,a=GetSpellLink"Alchemie" SendChatMessage("-> "..a.." <- ","channel",nil,2)
/run _,b=GetSpellLink"Ingenieurskunst" SendChatMessage(" -> "..b.." <- ","channel",nil,2)
```
Bei dem habe ich es in einem Makro versucht und dann in 2 verschiedenen Ingenieuskunst wurde nie gepostet, nichtmal die "-> <-" erschienen im /2


```
/2 Gegen Mats und TG
/script SendChatMessage("->"..select(2,GetSpellLink("Alchemie")),"CHANNEL",nil,GetChannelName("Handel")); 
/script SendChatMessage("->"..select(2,GetSpellLink("Ingenieurskunst")),"CHANNEL",nil,GetChannelName("Handel"));
```
und wieder ging der 2. abschnitt mit Ingenieurskunst nicht...

ich bitte im hilfe..


----------



## Laeneus (9. Januar 2011)

Hat da Blizzard nicht eingeführt, dass man nur 2 Zeilen im Handel posten kann und dann ne kurze Pause sein muss?


----------



## Alpax (25. Januar 2011)

was passiert bei:


/cast Alchemie
/run SendChatMessage("-> "..GetTradeSkillListLink(), "channel", nil, "2")
/cast Ingenieurskunst
/run SendChatMessage("-> "..GetTradeSkillListLink()!, "channel", nil, "2") 
CloseTradeSkill()


----------

